# Blake Shelton



## nodak1978 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hunters drinking, then shooting Rudolph full of holes, and then killing a human, all in "fun" on his Christmas show???? wow.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Literally, it was at that point that my wife and I changed the channel. I understand that it was promoted as a "Not-so-family Christmas show" but at that point it was something that I just couldn't watch any more. I do not watch South Park or any of those other 'adult cartoons'.

It was just in bad taste in my humble opinion.

.02 given


----------



## nodak1978 (Oct 31, 2012)

Yep, thats exactly where we quit watching it as well...I didnt realize it was a not for the family christmas show..we tuned in half way through I guess...but why you would even have a "christmas show" that isn't "family" orientated doesnt register with me... but anyway, if that's the kind of person he is, then he's lost me as a fan.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear this.Like the guy but poor taste for sure.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

I actually thought it was funny, but slightly distasteful. I watched the rest of the show, which i thought was ok. In reality the show was titled "Not-so-family Christmas show"....

With all due respect, that says it all. If something says HOT... I assume that means not to touch it because you may get hurt. If it says "Not-so-family Christmas show"... I assume that means it is not for kids, and there may be some things that are uncomfortable to watch.

Just my two bits (inflation sucks) for what it's worth.

Gunny


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Didn't tune into the show, but if was was said as a "not for family" show, then you shouldn't expect a PG show.... just sayin....

I like Blake Shelton, funny guy, and always makes the hunting shows he appears on fun to watch!!!! I didn't start watching South Park until I was an "adult". I get a kick out of it, some of the stuff they mock is funny as hell, other shows I watch half of it, and delete it off my recording. Just saying, if ya don't like it, turn the channel, if stuff is meant for "adults" then, it is what it is

now that's my .02


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

I seen the youtube clip of it, definitely not a young family or kids video to watch, but it was comical if you don't take it to serious....


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

- 9pm time slot instead of 7pm
- Blake Shelton not Lawrence Welk or Bing Cosby
- Not So Family Christmas Special


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

MossyMO said:


> - 9pm time slot instead of 7pm
> - Blake Shelton not Lawrence Welk or Bing Cosby
> - Not So Family Christmas Special


seems pretty clear that it was not going to be rated G


----------



## River Hill (Dec 7, 2012)

I had to turn it off as well.


----------



## nodak1978 (Oct 31, 2012)

What the show was "rated" or the audience it was intended for is besides the point... my disgust with it was the message it sent about hunting... guys out drinking, then shooting anything and everything that moved including what would can only be condsidered the murder of a person (and that's funny?)... just yet another bad portrayal of hunters and hunting... on a nationaly broadcast television show. I dont know how you can justify that kind of message being sent, even in the name of "good ol' boy humor". anyway, enough said i guess...just my opinion.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

What offended me is the uptight people that read way to much into things. The shows opening was offensive to senior citizens and little people equally so as to the piece regarding hunting. Yet some here had no issues until that segment?

All the prior reviews said it was not for children nor all that good. They where right.

REALLY LOTS OF NOT PC CORRECT THINGS THAT COVERED A LOT OF AREAS NOT JUST HUNTING!

So my suggestion is lose the pucker factor, as almost all the people that watched the show got it for the intended humor, even if they did not think it was funny!


----------



## nodak1978 (Oct 31, 2012)

Well, this site is primarily for sportsmen...I guess that's why i brought the hunting scenario up on this forum ... but you're right Ron, guess I shouldnt take offense to anything slaughter related or the drinking & hunting thing if its in the guise of humor. my bad.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

nodak and you are still missing the point. The entire program was trash as far as I was concerned, but hunters where not singled out and with the content of the show as it where, nobody with a sane mind would take the segment for a representation of hunters or hunting. Thus why I said lose the pucker factor!

I like his music, and my wife enjoys The Voice and I do like him on many of the talk show segments I have seen of him. THIS was by far the worst piece of production top to bottom that I have seen from him.

So as I said before the entire show other than the very end was intended to offend many of the PC segments of society. NOW if the only portion of the show you saw was the bit with booze and guns, then maybe I can see where someone would get the wrong idea, but come on now I think you are smarter than that!


----------



## nodak1978 (Oct 31, 2012)

well, youre right, it was the only part of the show i did see..i tuned in right at that point and I was like, "is this for real?" but i guess im a little touchy when it comes to how hunters are sometimes sterotyped and portrayed... ive heard enough of the anti's attacking hunters - and hunting - on the grounds that what we do is slaughter the animals, trash the land, drink it up and then haul our dead animals home on the roof's of our station wagons and yes, unfortunately there are those few "hunters" who probably portray that image or worse... etc ect... but when i saw that segment it was like, jeez, are they (the anti's) going to have a field day with this one. So, yes, its the unsane (anti, peta,) people etc, who use things like this to keep their fight alive...I just hate it when the ammunition is supplied by a nationally syndicated television show. But thanks for the responses to the thread, its always good to hear opinions and to get clarification.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Who cares what the anti's are going to say. Why do we need to defend ourselves to a bunch of people that won't like our reasoning regardless of if it is the "right" way to hunt, or the "wrong" way. They see hunting as slaughtering animals, weather it was done "correctly" using a firearm, bow or trap, or beating seals with a club.

Political correctness SUCKS!

I won't have any of it...

You did right by turning the channel if it hurt your feelings. Things like a tv show can't harm me or my reputation as a person, as it is already ruined in their eyes because I'm willing to "harm" and animal.

For instance... If the Pope wore a Packers hat, everyone from Chicago and Minnesota would instantly hate him... :wink: oke:

Also it was satirical comedy... which I get... so I watched.

And if an anti has a problem with it... TUFF TATERS! Get in line behind the people that hate me because I drive a gas eating truck, or the cry babies that think I'm a racest because I think you should prove you are a citizen of the US to vote.

Gunny


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Talk about poor taste!The Pope would never wear a F ing Packers hat!!!!!


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

:lol:


----------

